# Opening a Bank Account



## Gloverr (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello there

I am currently living in La Linea and I have my NIE finally and I am now wanting to open a bank account.

I work in Gibraltar and I get my wages paid into an English account but I need a Spanish bank account so I can get the internet!

I've been into La Caxia and Santander and they said it would cost me 200 Euros a year to have a basic account open with them.

Does anyone know any bank accounts that do not charge for a standard account? I don't even need a card. Just online banking.

Many thanks.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Cajamar and others of that type are about the cheapest. Some banks offer free banking provided you keep a certain amount in the account or have a certain amount paid in every month. Have a look at Cajamar for an idea - they have an English version online...


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Can you use a non-Spanish bank with a balance in Euros?


----------



## Gloverr (Sep 4, 2013)

Unfortunately, it needs to be a Spanish bank account to set up the internet account.


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

so long as you pay 700 euro's month into it sol bank are free i have one and do that then transfer it back out again but then again i'm using euro's in Ireland so it might not be good for you with conversion


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

paul44 said:


> so long as you pay 700 euro's month into it sol bank are free i have one and do that then transfer it back out again but then again i'm using euro's in Ireland so it might not be good for you with conversion


For "sol bank" read Sabadell - they were bought out a few years ago but retain the name in some places.

They even give money back on utility bills paid by direct debit.


Do you also have your 'residencia' which is slightly more important!!!


----------

